# Metric v Imperial (US Standard)



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

This is just way too easy. I've been making my projects using only metric rule and caliper for the past week on a dare (local dare) and I have to say, I definitely see the light. 

The metric system just makes it way too easy to measure stuff. And it makes it easy to figure in your head too. That's probably what the Europeans have been trying to tell us all along. With the metric system, you don't even need to use your brain. Save it for difficult stuff like . . . . dividing fractions which I am good at (we all are) but with the metric system it is WAY easier. 

I'm sold on it. Buy yourself a metric tape, and digital calipers (already had one that goes both ways) and you will never look back. 

@cody.sheridan-2008

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm glad you're finally seeing things my way, Mr. Paine! Tres bon!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree, although I don't use it that much cause it gets too confusing going back and forth. I remember in high school 40 years ago, my science teacher telling us in 10 years the US would be metric, what the heck happened?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree it is easier, but I am naturally ornery, especially when it comes to people across the pond being right. I use metric sometimes, but don't tell anybody!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 29, 2014)

That's a great idea but converting all the tools over, changing the rules on my fences, throwing out all the antiques..... I'll stick with the stupid fractional system.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2014)

A lot easier- should have switched long ago. But do not try to 1. Build metric rest stops 2. federal prints 3 federal inspector 4. and this is the kicker- materials not metric. 
= one of the biggest cluster f.......... I ever worked on. distance from wall to toilet flange was to be metric but specified special toilets were imperial. This worked great once the concrete was jack hammered up and pipes moved. It went on and on until we got there. There was 2 ft extra in building height- turns out -it was discovered that the architect was sorta metric challenged and he switched back and forth. Mason did his work and there was 2' extra wall. Inspector , GC and myself went around and round about what would happen to 2' extra wall height. I convinced him it would not look good in raw plywood. Never worked on such a screwed up project and then we went across the freeway and proceeded to to do the same again..................... our tax dollars at work.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> already had one that goes both ways


Hmmm...


Part of my vision was that everyone would hope for a change in measurements..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'm glad you're finally seeing things my way, Mr. Paine! Tres bon!



Merci beaucoup, Max!


----------



## Molokai (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally a thread for me. Off course the metric is easier, i have been telling this over and over , but nobody listens to me.. 
yes, we use imperial here also, in dimensions of "water pipes"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Finally a thread for me. Off course the metric is easier, i have been telling this over and over , but nobody listens to me..
> yes, we use imperial here also, in dimensions of "water pipes"



I didn't know that. I wonder why you use imperial for water pipes?


----------



## Molokai (Sep 29, 2014)

I havent tell this anyone, so i will tell now to the whole world. I used to study to be a plumber - heat installer.
@Kevin , really dont know why... We say "col", which is "inch"

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

Tom that's really cool. Over here, residential plumbing is often lumped together with the HVAC trades which is heating and cooling and ventilation. i worked for my dad's HVAC business for a few years - but we did not undertake the plumbing aspect. None of us wanted to lol.

When you say "plumbing for heating" I think that trade has ore in common for pipefitters over here like @davduckman2010 they run pipe for numerous applications including water, gas, heating, petroleum all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 29, 2014)

Here we have heat systems based on water. One furnace in the cellar, connected with radiators in the rooms. Water in the furnace can be heated with wood , or now with diesel..... Pump circulates hot water through the house. There is a safety valve if you overheat the furnace. You can even install it in your floor......................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

They use similar systems over here but mostly in the northern climes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> They use similar systems over here but mostly in the northern climes.


After last winter in Tx i would second guess that


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Must be too old or dumb one of the two, I find metric to be the hardest way to measure, makes no sense to me whatsoever, 41 years in construction using standard US and can't understand metric for nothing! Just a dinosaur that will never change I guess.


----------



## jmurray (Sep 29, 2014)

Dad told me "stick with what you know"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

I will never actually "convert" completely over - but when I am doing a project that uses metric, it's much easier to use metric instead of trying to convert all the measurements. Because they don't really convert exactly nor easily. If I'm following plans given in metric, I just grab the metric tape and roll with it. SOOOO much easier and faster than converting.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> They use similar systems over here but mostly in the northern climes.



Yep - he must described my heating system perfectly.


----------



## justallan (Sep 29, 2014)

We learned the metric system in about the 4th grade and it sure seems it was much easier. The thing I remember is that everything was in a ten count, then its name changed to something else, and ten of those equaled 1 of something else. I will say you can sure get a lot more done when you're not spending half the day taking your shoes off and putting them back on all the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 29, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Here we have heat systems based on water. One furnace in the cellar, connected with radiators in the rooms. Water in the furnace can be heated with wood , or now with diesel..... Pump circulates hot water through the house. There is a safety valve if you overheat the furnace. You can even install it in your floor......................


I used to have to test the safeties on boilers. Didn't mind pop testing the relief valve on the hot water boilers but I hated doing that with the steam boilers. Being the last test you had jump out all the safeties to get the relief valve to open. If it didn't open at the right pressure it had to be sent off for recalibration. One time I was about 30' away from from a relief valve on a high pressure boiler, aboard a ship, when it lifted and exploded an improperly installed flex joint. Metal shards and superheated steam are no fun!!!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 29, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I agree, although I don't use it that much cause it gets too confusing going back and forth. I remember in high school 40 years ago, my science teacher telling us in 10 years the US would be metric, what the heck happened?


Barry, that is so funny. I recall the same exact thing. I also recall seeing examples of video phones in the 60s and how they were only about 10 years off to mass produce.


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2014)

Molokai said:


> After last winter in Tx i would second guess that



I whole-heartedly agree with that! I'm too old to deal with another one like that!


----------



## CodyS (Oct 7, 2014)

You guys just need to move to Australia


----------



## Brink (Oct 7, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> You guys just need to move to Australia



Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't Australia hot, and home of largest venomous snake population?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CodyS (Oct 7, 2014)

Brink said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't Australia hot, and home of largest venomous snake population?


Yep, we're awesome :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 7, 2014)

Brink said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, isn't Australia hot, and home of largest venomous snake population?


But the wood are awesome down under. All of them, and dont need stabilizing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't like snakes


----------



## CodyS (Oct 7, 2014)

Brink said:


> I don't like snakes


They don't eat much you big baby :P

Its the drop bears you really need to worry about ;)


----------



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> They don't eat much you big baby :P
> 
> Its the drop bears you really need to worry about ;)


Had to look it up... Australian jackalope, huh?


----------



## CodyS (Oct 7, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Had to look it up... Australian jackalope, huh?


http://australianmuseum.net.au/Drop-Bear


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 7, 2014)

Kevin, you can use those commie measurements if you want. But, this is 'merica and I'm going to use 'merican measurements, just like God intended.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CodyS (Oct 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to bring some metric rulers to give away when I'm in the states im december/jan... that aught to fix it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahhh... the debate returns.
As a former Science Teacher I'd been saddled many times to educate my students in the "metric" system or S.I., and the powers that be just wanted the kids to convert between the two--a frustrating task. Although I can say that my all my students had a good grasp of how to use it and were pretty cognizant of equivalents. After all money, is basically metric so was easy to present it that way instead of learning feet/inches/yds/rods, ounces (which type?) , tsp, tbs, quarts, etc, etc--units that have nothing in common.
I use both, but prefer to make my precision measurements using the metric system. When working on cars or small engines it's frustrating because not all parts are assembled in the same country so some are imperial vs. metric.
I'm not sure why the U.S. has been so slow to move into it--I s'pose because of what I call "intellectual inertia", you know---we've "always done it that way", etc.
In my current avocation (Medicine) most all the units are metric.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 7, 2014)

A lot has to do with money, installed base, retraining, availability of knowledge based people, ...

A simple example of the problems in an unrelated area. If you were the decision maker for a company that sold a product which used a classical keyboard layout (QWERTY), would you make the decison for a Dvorak layout which requires less finger movement and fewer errors? It is better, quicker, more efficient, but the above issues make it almost prohibitive to install such a layout. (It was invented in 30s)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 8, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Kevin, you can use those commie measurements if you want. But, this is 'merica and I'm going to use 'merican measurements, just like God intended.



Actually, it was invented by the French and adopted in about 1870. France was at war with Germany at the time and the Germans wouldn't accept it until the war was over. The Germans won, but went ahead and adopted metric.
I went to school in Italy and learned metric just being over there. When I do carving or engraving layout work I always use metric. It's easier but not better in some cases. The Fahrenheit system is more accurate than the Celsius, especially when the temp is hovering around the critical 31°F-33°F mark. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 8, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> They don't eat much you big baby :P



I am not.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 8, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Actually, it was invented by the French and adopted in about 1870.


 
See just like I said, COMMIES. All the French do is eat cheese, drink wine and surrender en mass if they see a marching band coming down the street.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

